# Snow Pups



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I thought I would share some new uptodate pics of our three pom pups, they are now 4 months old and have just experienced snow for the first time.









Harry aka Daranash Haribo









Toot aka Daranash Toot Sweet









Mambo aka Daranash Midnight Mambo









Toot & Mambo enjoying the snow

take care

Sarah


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

So cute...love the pics


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Bless they looked like they enjoyed them selfs. Bet there little feet were cold. Love pomms.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww they are so sweet!


----------



## shirstella (Nov 7, 2008)

They look so lovely all amazed at the snow falling, i just love Spitz


----------



## firstforpets (Sep 8, 2008)

Fantastic pics - the first 2 look like they could be on a postcard lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Aww they're adorable! I prefer bigger breeds myself but if I had to have a tiny dog it'd be this breed  soo cute!


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

awww bless them  they look so cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics, very sweet little dogs,


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Awww!
They are so sweet.
Toots doesn't look happy standing n the cold snow


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

aww little sweeties...they are enjoying that snows anyway..


----------



## lilboo1992 (Jan 9, 2009)

aww they are so adorable they look cold lol bless


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww they are soooo cutexx


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Really adorable pictures, makes you go Awwww.... love it!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they are really cute!


----------

